# Bicycle Heaven Swap Meet Pictures 2 of 3



## Howard Gordon (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 1, 2015)

the 8 th picture done the guy sitting by the gray van does any body no his name bought a bike or two off him over the years  good to deel with always has a lot of good stuff to sell  from bicycle larry and thanks again for the pictures howard


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 1, 2015)

I,ve never really met him but I think his name is Walt.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks schwinnbikebobb tats is his name walt


----------

